# funniest villager greeting/catchphrase?



## MayorErin (Feb 20, 2015)

for me, it's rudy. his greeting is 'hey sweet thang' and his catchphrase is 'baby'. his personality only makes it funnier. i spoke to him a bit ago and he said, "hey sweet thang! be careful out here or you'll freeze a toe off, baby." he's so cute


----------



## kappnfangirl (Feb 21, 2015)

Lmao! Ruby is awesome.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 21, 2015)

Cyrano's greeting is, "Hell, yeah!" and his catchphrase is, "Homegirl."
It's especially funny when he's having a conversation with a male villager and he calls him Homegirl. LOL


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 21, 2015)

I think it's best to just show an example for mine. Pierce is always suspicious looking so I gave him this greeting/catchphrase:


----------



## MayorErin (Feb 21, 2015)

hahaha that's clever


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 21, 2015)

It's one of the default options, but any of the jocks calling me 'ladybro' always makes me smile a little.


----------



## June (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm really basic and gave Lolly "nya" and it caught on so Cyrano's been using it too LOL


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 21, 2015)

Penelope's "al"...


----------



## toenuki (Feb 21, 2015)

Non for me but it would be funny if some Cranky said What do u want and then they said Doofwad.


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 21, 2015)

Here is just a few examples of greetings and catchphrases that ended up being so funny. XD


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 21, 2015)

Chief's greetings is 'Oh, milady!' I forget who it was but someone asked to nickname me princess and after I accepted Chief asked for a new greeting so yeah. Aha. Kind of want to do something that suits his personality like called me kid or something else I don't know...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 21, 2015)

pippy1994 said:


> Here is just a few examples of greetings and catchphrases that ended up being so funny. XD



Lol those are hilarious.


----------



## sassystag (Feb 22, 2015)

Jambette's "croa-kay" get's me everytime ;w;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 1, 2015)

pippy1994 said:


> /snip/



I am guilty of using the "I'm horny" it was for a rhino and then it caught on and a bunch of them started saying it. I also did an "in my butt" or something like that, I need to dig up those screenies, they were the best!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Frita says "Supersize" and "fries with that?" because she is my hamburger baby, she asks me to change them a lot saying she gets made fun of but I tell her it's ok, or add a space at the end... ehuheuheuheuhe


----------



## wenymi (Mar 1, 2015)

My sister made Chrissy's catchphrase big booty and it always makes us laugh. Francine started saying it too haha. c:


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't know if this classifies as funny but I made Marshals greeting, It's me Eminem! I love it because Eminem is my favorite singer/rapper and his first name is Marshal


----------



## tumut (Mar 3, 2015)

I made Pekoe's catchphrase yolo, and her greeting Swagmoney. Was hilarious, glad she moved, creepy little bear.


----------



## pika62221 (Mar 4, 2015)

If you know Japanese, you'll see the funny part- I have "kuchiguse" as the catchphrase, and some of the funnier greetings I have are "Shut up", "Bite me" (also a catchphrase), "you're a punk", "hey, stupid", "leave me alone", "I'm grumpy", "Speak softly", "My head hurts", "I have a tail", and "hey, human".


----------

